# Monza Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Monza (5.793 km)
http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/782/circuit_diagram.html

2007 Lap Times

750hp F1 McLaren-Mercedes _ 1:21.356

600hp GP2 Dallara-Renault _ 1:30.546

700hp LMS P1 Peugeot 908 _ 1:34.503

425hp WSR Dallara-Nissan _ 1:35.984

500hp LMS P2 Lola-AER _ 1:39.271

600hp LMS GT1 Saleen S7-R _ 1:45.443

480hp LMS GT2 Porsche 997 GT3 RSR _ 1:50.381

http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2007/782/

http://www.mclaren.com/theteam/mp4-22_techspec.php

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=268398&FS=GP2

http://www.gp2series.com/en//website/gp2series/values/car.php

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=248645&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/rubrique/actualite-endurance.php

http://www.renaultsport.fr/en/world_series/formulaV6/resultats.php?csv=46078.csv

http://www.renaultsport.fr/en/world_series/formulaV6/fiche_technique.php


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMS Monza Video


----------

